# Lace rock



## K House (Feb 2, 2006)

Lace rock lowers pH, right? I have a tank with 2 Geophagus in it - can I use lace rock in the tank or will it lower the pH too much?


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Lace rock increases pH


----------



## K House (Feb 2, 2006)

D'oh! I always get alkaline/acidic confused. Sorry.  

So will the lace rock raise the pH too much for them? They prefer 6-7.5. How much will lace rock really change it? Or am I better off just scrapping that idea and selling my extra lace rock at the Spring auction?


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Umm I really don't know  It might be dependent on that particular rock. You could always just soak it in a bucket of water for a bit and see what it does. I use it in my Mother in law's mbuna tank. Maybe someone else can give a more definite answer.


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

What's the ph in the tank right now?


----------

